# Sneak Peek - G.A.L. Combine Kit



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just finished building the prototype kit from Great American Locomotion of combine sides to fit the Accucraft J&S coach. Thought you'd like to see the photos:



















This Combine is based on East Broad Top's #16 from the turn of the century. The only mod to the Accucraft coach is the cutout for the baggage door in the roof's letterboards, plus I removed the truck/body support springs to lower the body. 

EBT Combine #16 is in NJ, and #17 and #18 are similar. The latter was recently trucked home from Colorado. ( http://www.febt.org/Restore/1829.html )

I built this as a generic car as there are a few kit details that need modfication - GAL is working on the production kit which will enable me to make a more accurate EBT combine. I have another coach ready, so this one is for sale - see the ad: http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/800/Default.aspx


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love this combine. Who is Great American Locomotion? Any idea of when these might be available? How about suggesting a 4 door baggage car? Thanks


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking kit. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I love this combine. Who is Great American Locomotion? Any idea of when these might be available? How about suggesting a 4 door baggage car? 
Great to hear someone's happy! 

G.A.L. is Alan Friedland's company, who started making 1/29th models, in particular a CNJ Boxcab and a Camelback. 
See them at *Great American Locomotion* website. 

The combine is (almost) available now. I just sent Alan the updates from making the prototype, and he should have the next iteration done within a few days. I'm also working on the construction manual/tips to help you make one. I think Alan's target price is less than $100 for the kit.

A 4-door baggage car is easily done, but we'd have to gauge demand. A combine was a no-brainer since Accucraft are still thinking about theirs (in particular as it makes into an EBT version, and EBT ran the combines behind their hopper trains instead of cabooses. We have hoppers but no cabooses!) You can ask Alan to cut one specially for you though.

Incidentally, I reckon it would be trivial to make D&RGW #212, the baggage that Accucraft are going to mass-produce, using GAL parts. Just cut out the windows above the belt line and slip in the siding, then add the door. Maybe I'll use up some parts on that version - anyone want one?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's actually a long and curious story behind this kit. More than a year ago, Jason contacted me to ask what I knew about EBT Coach #6, as he had talked to Doug at Bronson-Tate (the guy who did the Carter Bros coach kit,) about it. Unfortunately, all I had was this photo and another very small one showing nothing.











It is a Billmeyer & Smalls product, we thought - similar to this one:











The project ground to a halt when we looked at the trucks:











No-one had ever seen anything like this, and my reference books weren't much help. I found some slightly similar trucks in White's book, but we were faced with a complete scratch build.

Anyway, knowing there were drawings of EBT Combine #18 around (plus Mr East Broad Top had done a complete scratch-built model of the coach when it came back from CO,) I suggested that a #18 kit for the Accucraft coach would make most sense. I did some CAD drawings, and we decided to model #16 instead, as #18 is only 35'+ long and the J&S coach is about 38'. #16 is the longer of the three EBT combines. 
For your entertainment, here's the latest photo of #16. Currently stored in NJ, the FEBT has had trucks made and there is a lease arrangement to bring #16 back to PA. When they finish overhauling #14 and #15, fixing #18 and #29, etc., etc.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The #6 project came to a halt because of _trucks???_ We'll put our own doggone trucks under it. Get the project back on line!  

The combine looks great! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Get the project back on line 
Hey, everyone wanted a combine! 

Actually, Alan wouldn't have any problem doing coach #6, or the B&S "Eureka". A 0.5mm overlay on top of 2mm sides would do the trick. Are you going to produce the drawings for him ?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The combine looks fantastic!! Bravo!! Yes, more options for EBT!! (*Sigh) yes, life is good!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you going to produce the drawings for him ? 

I thought Jason was doing those. I supplied the pics and what "plans" there are. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Il love that cab loco on the site a lot also btw!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_I was taking photos in the sunshine yesterday, so I thought you'd like another one of my 3 Accucraft coaches. At the top is the combine, then the unmodified (so far) coach, and then my EBT #3 converted from a similar coach._


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah! Nice work Pete!!


----------

